# Thoughts on Anais Toys?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have never heard of them before, so i can't speak to reputation. what i noted as a positive: health testing. you would need to ask for verification on any pup, though.

what i noted as a possible red flag: advertising teacups. teacups are not a recognized breed. they of course occur in nature and toy breeders do make them available for sale, usually at a higher price. most of the better breeders do not, however, suggest in any way that they breed for that size. 

i think you would want to see the pedigree of any pup you were considering just to be sure of the pedigree. 

i've seen a facebook group mentioned by others here re poodle breeders. you may want to check it out, too, for possible feedback on the breeder.

another breeder in the area you may want to look at is jaipur, in wva. i believe one of our members has a dog from this breeder.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

If I remember right, Vita has dogs from Anais, maybe message her. I think the fb group that’s patk is referring to is litters from health tested poodles. It’s a great resource. I know a breeder in Utah with the most gorgeous silver boy available, I think he’s about 5 months old, but I’m thinking that might be too far from where you live.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> If I remember right, Vita has dogs from Anais, maybe message her. I think the fb group that’s patk is referring to is litters from health tested poodles. It’s a great resource. I know a breeder in Utah with the most gorgeous silver boy available, I think he’s about 5 months old, but I’m thinking that might be too far from where you live.


And, that silver toy is MINE! :aetsch:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

There are a few red flags for me from looking at their website. 
The biggest concern is they say they health test but I can't find any of the dogs on their 'parent' page on OFA so it appears they aren't actually health testing. And of course without proper health testing you can't rule out a host of issues and you can't show that they're breeding dogs with good patellas and eyes. At the bare minimum they should be tested for PRA, get their CAER eye test, and patellas .
The other concern is I don't know any reputable breeder that would ever want to be associated with the term 'teacup' or 'tiny toy'. Even if a breeder gets a smaller puppy they will only say it is going to be a smaller toy. Those 'cutesy' terms are usually used as sale tactics by less reputable breeders.
They look to buy decent show dogs, but without proper testing even show dogs can bring a whole host of health issues.


----------



## Poolove (Jun 19, 2019)

*Anais Toys*

Thank you for all the replies. I’m new here and feeling a bit overwhelmed. If I’m looking at the Anais website right, it says other breeders advertise teacups, but they only use the AKC toy designation. I know they do PRA tests. Would patella issues come up in a new puppy exam? And is there a way for me to check out a breeder on this OFA? Also wondering how to PM Vita about her experience. Thanks again to you all!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Parents should be tested before breeding for patella issues.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poolove said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I’m new here and feeling a bit overwhelmed. If I’m looking at the Anais website right, it says other breeders advertise teacups, but they only use the AKC toy designation. I know they do PRA tests. Would patella issues come up in a new puppy exam? And is there a way for me to check out a breeder on this OFA? Also wondering how to PM Vita about her experience. Thanks again to you all!


 I searched OFA for each dog shown on the Anais web site. None of them were listed. It's $12 to list on OFA, so no reason to not list if you are a reputable breeder.

Although young puppies are not tested for genetic diseases, the parents should have had all appropriate testing done before they are bred.

To check out a breeder on OFA, go to www.ofa.org and use Advanced Search to enter the name (or part of a name). For example, enter Donnchada under the orange bar and click "Any part of name". In the list of breeds, select Poodle. I suggest you do not specify a variety. Then click on "Begin Search".


I completely agree with MysticRealm on all points made. I suggest this is not the best place to buy a toy poodle - there are plenty of better breeders. Check with your local poodle club - they probably have a web site that will give you a contact person for breeder recommendations.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Poolove said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I’m new here and feeling a bit overwhelmed. If I’m looking at the Anais website right, it says other breeders advertise teacups, but they only use the AKC toy designation. I know they do PRA tests . Would patella issues come up in a new puppy exam? And is there a way for me to check out a breeder on this OFA? Also wondering how to PM Vita about her experience. Thanks again to you all!


Make sure you see official paperwork for the PRA tests. You never want to just take a breeders word for it especially if you haven't worked with that breeder before.
If you go on offa.org you can type in a dogs registered name to pull up it's health testing. If the dog is tested it's results will come up. Then if any of it's relatives are tested they will also show up so you can look through their results as well.
Patella's you won't really be able to tell until the puppy is a year old. This is why it's so important that the parents are tested to show they they have good patellas. Patellas are expensive to fix. My toy breed dog had a traumatic fall that damaged one of his and to fix it it was 2500 (quote was up to 3500 depending on what needed to be done).
The other thing is to look at their contract. As their contract states on their website you only have a 3 day health guarantee. Most reputable breeders give 2+ year health guarantees that cover any genetic issues


----------



## Poolove (Jun 19, 2019)

*Toy Poodle Breeder*

Well, I’m thinking maybe this isn’t the right breeder for us. Problem is I’ve been looking for a very, very long time and haven’t had much luck. So many breeders never reply to email or messages. Our state (PA) poodle club didn’t respond either. What we’re trying to do is find a healthy puppy from a breeder that can help us to find a puppy with an adult personality that’s a good fit for our family, including our poodle we have now. I know you can’t predict with absolute certainty, but I thought an experienced breeder would be likely to have some idea about a puppy’s personality. I’ll look for another place on Poodle Forum to do a breeder search post, but if anyone here has any ideas of a breeder that genetically tests and can help us with matching a puppy with our family, I’d appreciate it. We’re trying to keep our search within six hours or so of Pittsburgh and would like a white, apricot, or red girl. Thanks!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

perhaps check out silvabirch in ny - on facebook. it is owned by barbara hoopes, who is part of the betterbred project. (google will lead you to betterbred.) i just stumbled on her myself, so i can't say much about her, but she is a bio prof at colgate and breeds toys. worth the detour imo, though she breeds silvers, with some whites and blues, not reds. her name rings a bell re agility competitions, but obviously conformation is also where her dogs compete.


----------

